# can mice eat white rice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I was wondering if my mouse can eat white rice(uncooked)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They can (they are rice pests in many countries), but it's not very nutritious for them (or people). Whole grains are better.


----------

